# offline and online UPS confusion???????



## taken (Oct 13, 2006)

hi all,

   am just confused on this concept... online and offline UPS. i know a bit of it but what exactly is the difference??? can anyone help me out to get the very fact of it in detail.

   when someone asks for UPS know how to me, i just am not able to give the exact words... so pls help me out


regs


----------



## Eazy (Oct 13, 2006)

> Off-Line UPS
> UPS with offline topology is shown in Fig. 2. The inverter is connected in parallel and acts simply to backup utility power. The first component in an off-line UPS is input surge protection to protect the load from high-voltage surges/spikes. The second element is the battery to supply the inverter with power, and the third element is the inverter. The inverter takes the dc battery voltage and creates the ac voltage required to power your equipment.
> 
> The fourth component is the battery charger. Under normal conditions, the inverter is sitting idle until the input voltage goes above or below a usable level. At that point, the inverter will turn on and supply the load with ac power.
> ...




*powerelectronics.com/mag/power_selecting_right_ups/


----------



## ilugd (Oct 13, 2006)

*www.aeceuro.co.uk/technologiesExplained.asp


----------

